# My laptop cursor keeps freezing up. Toshiba Satellite Pro C850, Windows 8.



## Koalasan (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi! I have a *Toshiba Satellite Pro C850.*
When I first got the laptop, the cursor would freeze up, I managed to google it, and I found this thread. http://en.kioskea.net/forum/affich-507154-frozen-cursor-on-toshiba-sattelite-laptop
In the comments it says to go FN + F5, and that worked, kinda, but I had to do it a few times just to get it to work. For about a year, I've been having this problem, and a lot of the time it will freeze up for five minutes at a time and the FN + F5 keys wont work unless I just keep pressing them or mucking around with the keyboard or even try scroll.
As I use my laptop a lot (more than 12 hours a day), it happens a lot, once a day perhaps, and it's getting quite annoying.
I was wondering if there was an actual way to disable it, as it just happens randomly while I am using the mouse. If anyone knows a way to disable it, that'd be nice, thanks!
P.S: If I plug in an external mouse, it does work perfectly and it NEVER freezes up, but I always seem to break my mice, so that is not an option.


----------



## epchelp (Sep 17, 2013)

Hello, 

Try this 1 

1) First make sure that touchpad is not disabled. Try the combination Fn+F9 to 

enable it. 

2) Turn OFF your laptop --> Unplug the power cord from the laptop --> Remove 

the battery --> Press and hold the Power ON button for 50 secs --> Now insert 

the battery --> Plug the power cord --> Turn ON your laptop. 

Good Luck.


----------

